

Credit card numbers and Benford's Law - mmettler
http://blog.lumberlabs.com/2011/04/credit-card-numbers-and-benfords-law.html

======
bcl
I don't see why you would expect Benford's Law to apply here. Credit card
numbers have various rules they have to follow -
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Credit_card_n...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Credit_card_number)
\- that will skew the results.

